# LR4 --> edit in CS5.1 Question



## Trever1t (Mar 8, 2012)

While checking out the new features in LR4 I right-clicked and selected edit in CS5.1 I get a pop-up message that says I really need ACR 7.0   ACR 7.0 hasn't been released yet and will be out with Adobe CS6 .... and unlikely Adobe is going to support CS5 once they release CS6 but I see it's still currently offered at full price. 

Anyone else get this message or know what it really means?


----------



## KmH (Mar 8, 2012)

It really means that CS5 doesn't support ACR 7. CS5 supports ACR 6 and is downwards compatible, but not upwards compatible.

ACR 7 does things differently than ACR 6 does. The sliders change the image in a different progression, some sliders were eliminated, new ones were introduced.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok, I can understand that, thank you, but that there indicates that for the transition to and from Photoshop that CS6 will be necessary? It does give two options:

1) "Open anyway"
2) Open using LR4 adjustments (not exactly worded like that)

Does that mean that I can use the LR converter (#2) or hope for the best (#1)?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 8, 2012)

Man you're scaring me, I'm about to buy the LR4 upgrade too. Like this afternoon =)


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 8, 2012)

This seems to be a known problem.  The 'Edit in...' command in the release version of LR4, seems to have a problem in the coding.  Hopefully there will be a fix to it soon.  It seems that some people are having some good luck with it, after reinstalling CS5...but not all.

Here is a thread on the Adobe Forums
Adobe Forums: Lightroom 4 Production error on "Edit In"


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 8, 2012)

well in my playing around I was still able to edit and save back to LR.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 8, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> well in my playing around I was still able to edit and save back to LR.



I may need your words of advice and expertise soon if you don't mind


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 8, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> This seems to be a known problem. The 'Edit in...' command in the release version of LR4, seems to have a problem in the coding. Hopefully there will be a fix to it soon. It seems that some people are having some good luck with it, after reinstalling CS5...but not all.
> 
> Here is a thread on the Adobe Forums
> Adobe Forums: Lightroom 4 Production error on "Edit In"




No, that's not the problem I'm seeing, I don't get an error message. I get a message that says I need 7.0 to get full functionality of the edit in CS5.1


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 8, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > well in my playing around I was still able to edit and save back to LR.
> ...




happy to help if i can


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 8, 2012)

kewl, this is exactly far I've progressed with my upgrade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




steve: Hi, fine  thanks and you?  I'm trying to order Lightroom 4 upgrade and the site  isn't recognizing my 15% NAPP membership code, can you please  help?
  Ria: I am  sorry to hear that your NAPP code is not applying online, however I  recommend you to call our sales team at 1-800-585-0774 to apply the  promo code and place the order for the software.
 steve: OK thanks
 Ria: Thank you for visiting Adobe.com. Have a great day!
 Thank you for chatting with us today.


----------



## KmH (Mar 8, 2012)

When you 'open anyway', you essentially get ACR 6 functionality instead of ACR 7 functionality.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 8, 2012)

I see...but if you don't mind explaining...

when I edit a RAW file in LR4 I'm using ACR7, right? SO if I then edit details in CS5.1 using ACR6.7 am I losing something from my LR4 edit? It opens as usual directly in CS5, not CS's ACR.

What about the "use LR4 adjustements" option? Hasn't anyone else seen this?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 8, 2012)

I dunno what happened but i went LR4 to CS5, tweaked a BS setting, and back to LR4 and it worked on this pic


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'm able to edit in CS and bring it back to LR but I get a dialog box with advisement to use ACR7 and 3 options (one is cancel) I'll post a screen-shot tonight. Otherwise it seems to work fine but does make me wonder if I am missing out by not having LR4 and CS6 compatablity.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 8, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Yeah, I'm able to edit in CS and bring it back to LR but I get a dialog box with advisement to use ACR7 and 3 options (one is cancel) I'll post a screen-shot tonight. Otherwise it seems to work fine but does make me wonder if I am missing out by not having LR4 and CS6 compatablity.



Yup I clicked the box to cancel.  I figure if its hosed up KmH will jump on adobe and we'll have an update soon.

With the NAPP discount I got the commercial upgrade form Adobe for $67 bux, and that was to upgrade a student version LR3!  I had to call though, web page wouldn't deal with me.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 8, 2012)

wow, killer deal! What does clicking "cancel" do if it still opens in CS5?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 8, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> wow, killer deal! What does clicking "cancel" do if it still opens in CS5?



The cancel button will prevent that silly pop-up from popping up in the future


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 8, 2012)

LOLZ!!! 

too freaking funny man, no, I'd rather have both softwares in perfect harmony but, BUT, it's looking like the capabilities of LR4 are very much increased and I may be a little less dependant on CS5 for my workflow. I haven't really put it to the test yet.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Mar 8, 2012)

I went through the same. But If you edit the RAW in LR4 and then edit in PS, I just clic open anyway. I figure you are not using ACR6 in photoshop? Isn't LR4 doing the RAW editing anyway? Once it moves to photoshop it's PSD or TIFF right?


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 8, 2012)

That's what I was wondering....?


----------



## gerardo2068 (Mar 8, 2012)

I think it's just a warning to let you know about it.  I try either way and it didn't make  difference to me. May be somebody else has a better idea


----------



## gerardo2068 (Mar 9, 2012)

Actually u just try to export a photo to PS and choosing Open Anyway export the photo with out LR4 adjustments. I export the same photo selecting render with Lightroom and it work fine. So I choose that option from now on.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, I think that 'Render with LR' is probably the best option.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 9, 2012)

I was guessing as much but I still don't like the idea that I'm missing out on ACR7 and Adobe's policy to exclude previous revs from updates...expecially seeing as how they are still selling CS5 at full price. Adobe really has the market share of graphics editing...


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 9, 2012)

But if you are going from LR4 to CS5 (or anything), if you let Lightroom render the file, then you are using ACR7.

When you 'Edit in...', it doesn't take you to the ACR sub program in PS CS, it renders the file into a TIFF or PSD and takes you right into Photoshop.  
If you choose to 'Open as Smart Object', then there might be an issue.

As for the compatibility issue, I haven't looked too much into this one...but I can't imagine that Adobe with not make ACR7 compatible with CS5.  They do limit backward compatibility, but it usually goes back at least two versions.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 9, 2012)

Ah, well I'll keep an open mind then, thanks Big Mike


----------



## gerardo2068 (Mar 9, 2012)

Right because LR4 is ACR7 and after to export to CS5 it's not RAW anymore no matter is you used LR4 or ACR.


----------

